# Hoyt Vectrix Poundage Adjustment



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

Flyboy718 said:


> I have a Hoyt Vectrix with 60-70lb limbs, is the lowest poundage I can get out of it 60 or will it go a few pounds lower?


there is a maximum number of limbs that hoyt recomends when you turn them out so as not to go to far, it should be in your owners manual or you can get it from there website under customer service, but you should be able to get it a few pounds less if needed but you will lose alot of performace in doing so, i would recomend if it is for a permanant thing you would be better to get lower poundage limbs!


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks...how much does a pair of 50-60 lb limbs go for?


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Hoyt limbs are pretty close to $200 for a set........for that price I think you would be better off selling the bow and getting another one (been there :noidea.


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd think you'd be alright to go a few lbs less. I had a 60/70 lb Cybertec that I shot at 57 lbs and it shot great. But if you want to get a 50/60 lb set of limbs look here on AT in the classifieds. You can get a set for around $100 or you maybe able to find someone wanting to trade.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

1 or 2 maybeeee, but if you wanna go less than that i wouldnt suggest it, i know alot have gone further but........


----------

